# Music. Does it minister to you?



## gordon 2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Does music witness to you ---so  you get with the Spirit? Talk to me.


----------



## M80 (Aug 6, 2014)

No doubt about it. I didn't listen to what you shared but the old songs of Zion I love. Not this new stuff.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*re:*

Gets to me all the time!  Many songs both old and new!  It seems the ones that get to most are those that remind me of the greatness of God!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Most definitely, that one video of "I'll Fly Away" ministers to me more than many spoken sermons. It actually gave me chills. I'm sure it is because of my love of music. Why not use ones interest to minister? For me it is music, for others spoken word or perhaps they could be inspired by art or poetry. 
I was at the beach one day and this group of young people showed up and made a sand sculpture of the Last Supper. They placed colored lights shining on it. It was right next to the boardwalk in Ocean City, Maryland. It was such an inspiration to me that I can see it in my mind just as it happened in 1975 and I'm not even inspired much by sculpture. 
Music on the other hand opens an avenue into my soul or spirit.
I like the children's song "You Gotta Sing when the Spirit says Sing."
Which also includes shouting, wiggling, shaking, and dancing when the Spirit commands. I don't care what others may think when the Holy Spirit evokes me to sing or dance.
"Can i get a witness?" Yes, in me you can.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re:*

A new song!


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 7, 2014)

Music in itself does not minister, but when someone uses their God-given talent to praise the Lord, all is well and the spirit inside jumps for joy. Some say praise and worship is something new....David was praising and worshipping a long time ago!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re:*

And one of my favorite versions of an old hymn!


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 7, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Music in itself does not minister, but when someone uses their God-given talent to praise the Lord, all is well and the spirit inside jumps for joy. Some say praise and worship is something new....David was praising and worshipping a long time ago!





Yea the Psalms!


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not seeking your praise, but singing " I'll fly away" all morning  in my head" while skinning an owl. ( I'm a taxidermist some might know.)  Perhaps I might witness this. It came to me all sudden like--right out of the blue.

The Owl I Wired

Owl I wired your ear to your eye.
Hear! Look down! at the sound in the leaves.
It is the Lord Jesus passing by.

Fly there. Chose it good your branch,
And fix your eye, fix your ear.
Today the Lord is come to save you.


----------



## Israel (Aug 12, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> Not seeking your praise, but singing " I'll fly away" all morning  in my head" while skinning an owl. ( I'm a taxidermist some might know.)  Perhaps I might witness this. It came to me all sudden like--right out of the blue.
> 
> The Owl I Wired
> 
> ...




amen. today


----------



## Israel (Oct 5, 2014)

yes.


----------



## clayservant (Oct 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUo8NXQ8_FM

One of my favorite is Dion.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## EverGreen1231 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## EverGreen1231 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's another. I like music; it ministers to me, among other things. I'm not a huge fan of "songs"; in fact, I can count on my two hands the number of "songs" I really enjoy, all of them are the oldies but goodies: His Eye is on the Sparrow, Turn your eyes upon Jesus, I'm bound for the Kingdom of the Free. I'm not a huge fan of the new songs. They seem to have no substance or weight; it's like their shouting "I'm a christian, I'm a christian!" (please understand, as a christian myself, it's not that I think that's a bad thing, it just gets annoying after a few seconds).


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Israel (Oct 13, 2014)

may he have all he desires in Moshiach...now


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 14, 2014)

Still one of my favorites and I hope it ministers to others as it has me.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2014)

One of my new favs


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Quote]Ravish me, Lord, truly.
It wasn't you, it was me.
Help me love the ring.
And be free da pain.[/QUOTE]

 Isreal,  it takes a some faith to play that song with ministry in mind. I like it. 

Here's another one along those lines I've been trying to get the feel for. Different music altogether but it ministers I think. Thanks Isreal.  So now here:




After that thou shalt come to the hill of God, where is the garrison of the Philistines; and it shall come to pass, when thou art come thither to the city, that thou shalt meet a band of prophets coming down from the high place with a psaltery, and a timbrel, and a pipe, and a harp, before them; and they will be prophesying. And the spirit of the LORD will come mightily upon thee, and thou shalt prophesy with them, and shalt be turned into another man.

—1 Samuel 10:5–6


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 9, 2015)

Good tune


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Israel said:


> Thanks Gordon.
> The finding out...of that, to have never "not been loved"...sure does something.
> I was requested to do something about the vid...I guess Neil Diamond showed up...somehow, like maybe "pinned" to the vid I'd posted...so it's gone...but not forgotten.



That explains why I couldnt quote it....
 I was just going to mention :

 Man that is born of a woman is of few days and full of trouble.

 He cometh forth like a flower, and is cut down: he fleeth also as a shadow, and continueth not.




But that was the old, now for the new:

 Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Israel said:


> Thanks Gordon.
> The finding out...of that, to have never "not been loved"...sure does something.
> I was requested to do something about the vid...I guess Neil Diamond showed up...somehow, like maybe "pinned" to the vid I'd posted...so it's gone...but not forgotten.




Ok I'm gona try to fix it.


 Quote Isreal]

Ravish me, Lord, truly.
It wasn't you, it was me.
Help me love the ring.
And be free da pain






end quote]


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 10, 2015)

I wake up to the sound of music, 
Mother Mary comes to me, 
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 11, 2015)

Music is to the soul, what words are to the brain   

(someone said that....not sure who)


----------



## formula1 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re:*

Another one that ministers to me:


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure does! Beautiful!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 12, 2015)

Too many in it for the money and fame. I quit listening to Christian radio. I do love to hear some of the groups though. My wife still listens to "Southern Sanctuary"


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 12, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Too many in it for the money and fame.



Yes.

I got to the point where I only want to hear old hymns or read Psalms.  And, I'm not an "old school" person, I just can't handle the idea of some dude writing a song, copyrighting it (thus prohibiting folks from selling the same song sung by somebody else), and turning around and telling me it's for the glory of God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I got to the point where I only want to hear old hymns or read Psalms.  And, I'm not an "old school" person, I just can't handle the idea of some dude writing a song, copyrighting it (thus prohibiting folks from selling the same song sung by somebody else), and turning around and telling me it's for the glory of God.



I know where your at. Have you seen the add on here to pay copyright in order to continue ministry with copyrighted song outside of a church setting? There is something amiss when one is to a mission in a barn or a field and to share the Good News, with its genesis in the grace of God, and you have to duck a human entities' prayer in song! 

How about fifty years more in purgatory for every key word sung, such as Lord, God, Jesus, praise, grace, sinner(s) and others in gospel songs deemed important enough to copyright but not important enough to share freely?

Of course we would need a ecumenical agreement that "purgatory" will be "studied as a possibility" for the next 20 yrs. and not to song and dance about it.

 Also individuals caught in the offence of copyrighting their worship songs, other than in book form, should be banned from church hopping until they recant. 

 ( I'm being bad, I know...)


----------



## formula1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re:*

This seems most appropriate at this juncture of the post!  And since I have not gotten all the boards out of my own eye, I just don't have time to worry about specks!

Matthew 7
3 Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? 4 Or how can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when there is the log in your own eye?  5 You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 13, 2015)

My comments relate only to why I can't get into most Christian music.  And, I don't think it's judging to point out that people copyright things for profit which they say belong to God.  That's just discussing the reasons why I can't get on board, I certainly don't expect anybody else to adhere to my standards.

We all have things which interfere with our ability to get on board.  For instance, many of the songs which are sung in Church today would be banned from the same churches if the authors were gay, adulterers, drug users, etc (I wonder how often Ray Boltz' "Thank You" is sung these days after he came out of the closet).   Those are accepted lines in mainstream Christianity.  I'm discussing another such line which prevents me from be ministered to by certain music.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re:*

JB, 

Fair enough.  I do most certainly understand your point of view.  

Folks copyright things all the time in this country. And everyone has to make a living. And how do you or I know that they did not honor God with the profits of said music and give Him full credit for the creative ability.  And is God's requirement of us any greater or lesser than any of them? How can you bring their motives into question when you don't know them? I know a few very well-known ones and I know how very much they give back.  I can't speak for the rest because I don't know them, and neither can you.  This is all I'm saying.  

We extended our thoughts beyond where we should have when we brought others into the conversation.  What you have chosen and the reason for your choice is one thing and respected.  The judgment you use toward others that you do not know is quite another.  There is a reason Jesus said we should be measured with our judgment and that is so we would not come under judgment.   I really like this passage as it points to what matters:

Romans 13:8
Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.

Oh, I want to get better at that and I hope you do too!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 13, 2015)

F1, I appreciate your response, and have always respected your perspective on this matter.  In fact, my wife would likely agree with you, as she definitely links music to worship in a way that I can't understand.  I do feel necessary to clarify that I am not against people making a living.  Nor do I think there should be artificial cielings to an individual's earnings.  I am, after all, a cold-blooded capitalist.  Money, or the amount, is not my sticking point.  I just see certain things that don't square with other things, and I can't get past it.  I am glad you do not see it this way, and can experience this type of worship.  On some level, I envy that.

Maybe I am "old school"  Like the one individual at my kids' Christian school who is blocking them from having a dance 

And, you are correct, I need to work on applying that Romans 13 scripture too!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re:*

JB, I appreciate the conversation.  I hope we can continue to help each other to see the deeper things that matter most to God and follow Him.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 13, 2015)

formula1 said:


> JB,
> 
> Fair enough.  I do most certainly understand your point of view.
> 
> ...




, And also to be slow to anger. Yet sometimes it is perhaps ok to wip anger to a trot, in a loving kind of way.


My grand-father would stop the horse when horseflies were devouring it.  Yes he would stop his horse, take off his cap and beat the daylight out them on  to the horses back. The horse stood still, head turned  and biting his bit, eyes back, ears quivering. They loved each other.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 14, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I just see certain things that don't square with other things, and I can't get past it.


I think that is wise.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 14, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> I think that is wise.



Yes it is wise, but it is not the end of wisdom perhaps. Lots of things don't square up since the wolf sold Goldie Locks his apple. Or something like that...


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re:*



Israel said:


> But, as to the matter of copyrights...if anything "be" the word of God...rather silly to make an attempt to "bind" it, no? Also...isn't the argument to a believer that "many do it"...rather counter to our faith?



I don't disagree at all. The word of God truly can't be bound though as you know it never returns void.  It's not that many do it for their own protection or the 'binding' of the gospel as you mention.  Often they must simply because of standard business practice and many others who make their living off their own intellectual property.  And even if we accept this as standard practice, we still do well to examine the fruit of the life of those involved, not just the words that sound like gospel!  We do well to test every spirit!

I can only speak of what I know and I know if I call a friend who is a well-known guy in the field and told him I need something for Israel my friend who needs a word from Jesus, he would put his 'copyrighted' stuff in my hands and not ask for anything in return.  And I would send it to you!!!  

So I guess the question we need to ask of any is simply this, 'Are you servants of Jesus or not?'

God Bless!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re:*

Israel, I appreciate all of your comments and many ring so true to me.  If you have need of anything that lifts you higher to Jesus just let me know and I will see that you get it.  Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2015)

*re:*

I have nothing but our Lord has no lack and all we need is in Him.  We are indeed richly supplied.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Feb 15, 2015)

Greetings Everyone..

I have been once again lurking and I have been interested to see the discussion within this thread..  I am most interested in the title...  Music. Does it minister to you?..  I just want to add my .02 cents worth..  Its been some time now but I have actually asked this question for myself before..  After much research and thought, I came to the conclusion that music in a corporate setting was never meant to minister to us.  Music in a corporate setting such as church or congregational setting is a instrument that is used to bring us to the place of worship of the One True God..  Many times we go to church and on the way home we sometimes say, "Man the music was kinda bad today.. I didn't get much out of it."  or " The music was so boring or ho hum today."  

Quote: " Music prepares our hearts for our encounter with God and his Word. Music, in other words, is preparatory. It can set the mood for worship, or it can utterly undermine it." Author Unknown

Don't get me wrong...  I listen to Christian Music.  I enjoy Christian Music.  I love the Old Hymns and I love Modern Music..  There are certain songs that when I hear them I almost come to tears, there are some that may bring a smile to my face.  There are others that remind me of a time in my Christian walk that I was in a better place than I am today and vice versa.  But at the end of the day, Music is a tool that always leads me to reflect and worship my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Whether I am in a corporate setting or riding down the hi-way in my tank wagon.  I can tap my feet, clap my hands, shed a tear, smile like the sunshine, lift my hands, tap my foot, pray out loud, etc..  but at the end of the day for me Music is not about me, its all about Him..

Just a thought,

God Bless..


----------



## formula1 (Feb 15, 2015)

*re:*

Great post from the 'lurker'!  Thanks.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always believed that there is a Devine connection to God as we direct our music, singing, and hearts to Him.

God invented/instituted this........... 'making melody in our hearts'....and I often am taken back by the power in such a thing as singing/listening.

God invented /instituted this....... but it is His children who are instructed to 'make melody' in our heart.  Can one actually be "commanded" to "make melody" in their heart?  God knew how it would be.  I think.

Jesus and His apostles enjoyed such moments from time to time.
.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ancient Irish Hymn from 8th Century





Be Thou my vision, oh Lord of my heart
Naught be all else to me, save that thou art
Thou my best thought, by day or by night
Waking or sleeping, Thy presence my light

Be Thou my wisdom, Thou my true word
I ever with Thee, Thou with me, Lord
Thou my great Father and I Thy true son
Thou in me dwelling and I with Thee one


Riches I need not, nor man's empty praise
Thou mine inheritance now and always
Thou and Thou only, first in my heart
High King of Heaven, my treasure Thou art

Oh high King of Heaven, after victory won,
May I reach Heaven's joys, O bright Heaven sun
Heart of my own heart, whatever befall
Still be my vision, O ruler of all


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 17, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Does music witness to you ---so  you get with the Spirit? Talk to me.



Yep.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------

